# More Macro Mania



## CanadianVitamin (Mar 16, 2008)

I love macro photography and since I recently purchased a lens I have been going a bit nuts with it.

Im suprised this forum doesnt have a macro section because im sure there are lots of questions people might have (like me!) and im sure there are lots of macro shots to be seen ...

Anyway here are a few I put together ...


----------



## Yahoozy (Mar 16, 2008)

3 is awesome and the best IMO
but i think that maybe a polarizer could have reduced some of the more distracting glare off of the Buddha?


----------



## sfivfxman (Mar 17, 2008)

Those are some killer shots. I love the water drop. Very intense color on the others too. Love it.


----------



## LaFoto (Mar 18, 2008)

While there is no special forum there for macro photography, there are a good many photos out and about that were either taken with special macro lenses, or telephoto lenses with a macro function at their farthest end, or reversed lens technique macros ... so if you want to browse some, I might guide you to these (meanwhile old and sunken) threads:

The Fly

The_Dandelion

Droplet-disease_-_green

Droplet-disease_-_purple

Droplet-disease_-_yellow

Different_kind_of_droplets_with_starbursts

and so on and on.
Yes, sorry, these are all my own threads, sounds like boasting, but I am most familiar with my own threads, of course. But check out TCImages and tpe for macro photography of insects and all! Very, very good work there!!!!


----------



## Battou (Mar 18, 2008)

LaFoto said:


> While there is no special forum there for macro photography, there are a good many photos out and about that were either taken with special macro lenses, or telephoto lenses with a macro function at their farthest end, or reversed lens technique macros



You forgot my way  Used in these threads:

Photo Holds Value

Fast as fast can be

Plus a pile of others


----------



## LaFoto (Mar 18, 2008)

Battou said:


> You forgot my way


 
Oh sorry. Sorreeee :hail: :hail: :hail: - forgive me!!!


----------



## Battou (Mar 20, 2008)

LaFoto said:


> Oh sorry. Sorreeee :hail: :hail: :hail: - forgive me!!!


It's OK, I use a method as obsolete as my camera, it's no big deal, I just took the opportunity to spam out some of my stuff too. :mrgreen:


----------

